# Hyperthyriodism and the Raw Diet



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Came across this on Dr. Dodds' blog. Thought it worth passing along to this group. If you make your own raw, consider not feeding beef neck, and if you feed prepared/commercial beef, know what they are putting in it. Evidently duck, turkey, and chicken necks don't carry the same concern.

Also, pasteurization and freeze drying kills the thyroid tissue and is safe.

The hyperthyroid symptoms went away, when the diets had the neck removed from the feedings.

http://drjeandoddspethealthresource...2022/dietary-dog-hyperthyroidism#.U0DFnF5UVqu


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Laika, very interesting post.

I don't feed beef as my boy is allergic to it but so many do. May I copy your post to the Vizsla raw feeding site on FB - it would be good to pass the word around? 

People can make their own minds up about it then.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

HotMischief, beat you to it  

But please, share wherever possible. 

I have been slowly switching to raw, and finally made it complete. 

Laika doesn't get beef either, as she also has some minor allergic issues with it.


----------

